# Hop varieties to plant



## Muzduk (12/8/13)

I've got seventy acres of good hill country that was part of our old dairy farm in Gippsland.
Pretty sure it is conduicive to growing good quality hops. That said i don't want to fully plant my place in hop rhizomes but i'm trying to gauge what varieties forum members would grow if they had the chance to put in say 60-80 plants, keeping in mind fashionable fads and availability of stock and proprietry rights etc. 

So probably limiting it to four or five that have stood the test of time and still have relevance with current trends into the future (last bit the hardest)


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Cascade, Victoria, KEG and probably Fuggles, mostly cascade and Victoria though.. Oh and Chinook.. hmmmm Fresh Chinook is da bomb


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/8/13)

POR...


----------



## Weizguy (12/8/13)

Yob said:


> Cascade, Victoria, KEG and probably Fuggles, mostly cascade and Victoria though.. Oh and Chinook.. hmmmm Fresh Chinook is da bomb


+1 for Chinook


----------



## Dave70 (13/8/13)

Plus 1 for Chinook and Cascade and minus 1 for yucky POR.


----------



## hoppy2B (13/8/13)

The famous Dwarf Cluster are unbeatable for aroma. Golding, Victoria, Columbus, Chinook, Cascade and the taller Cluster are all worth trying. The above are all varieties that you should be able to pick up without too much effort and which should give a reasonable yield.
Fuggle seem to need a shorter day length so may not yield very well.


----------



## brewologist (13/8/13)

I have a ....

smurto chinook - good first year yeild
hoppy2b dwarf cluster & golding. 
Dwarf Cluster - small yeild first year. Hoping for a big one next season
Golding - Nothing yet. Hopefully this year.
Saaz - very small cones last season. Maybe this season I'll get more.

Bring on spring.

That reminds me. Better get some cow poo.


----------



## Mardoo (13/8/13)

Muzduk, see this thread for some pretty reasonably priced rhizomes from Hopco in Tas. Sandy is selling some of the ones mentioned as desireable and apparently has a lot. Might do a bulk price for you.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74785-cheap-hop-rhyzomes/


----------



## Muzduk (13/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Muzduk, see this thread for some pretty reasonably priced rhizomes from Hopco in Tas. Sandy is selling some of the ones mentioned as desireable and apparently has a lot. Might do a bulk price for you.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74785-cheap-hop-rhyzomes/





Mardoo said:


> Muzduk, see this thread for some pretty reasonably priced rhizomes from Hopco in Tas. Sandy is selling some of the ones mentioned as desireable and apparently has a lot. Might do a bulk price for you.
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74785-cheap-hop-rhyzomes/


Champion Mardoo, i just saw this 10 minutes ago. Guess it is the old dilemma like my spuds, do i grow several varieties or focus on a tried and true winner,


----------



## Mardoo (14/8/13)

I suppose it depends on who you're selling to. I don't really know how the hop market works though.


----------

